

Windows 8 is a dud, here is why Linux is better - orionblastar
http://normanconquesttech.blogspot.com/2013/01/windows-8-is-dud-here-is-why-linux-is.html

======
pedalpete
The author says "I don't see a "mass exodus" to Linux any time in the future,
but I do see home and corporate users migrating to Linux because they are
tired of Microsoft's tricks and failures, and don't wish to pay Apple's high
prices, and look for something more reliable and lower costing for them."

As a developer, I work in Ubuntu regularly, but I still don't think it's ready
for most people on the desktop. The learning curve of moving your enterprise
people to ubuntu I believe is larger than the learning curve for Windows 8.

I assume in the near future, somebody will write a script (If it doesn't
already exist) to launch windows 8 computers directly to the desktop, and I
suspect that would be very popular in the enterprise space.

------
bonsai
This article is garbage.

